# Traumatized Hedgie



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

We were robbed yesterday. They kicked our door in and stole my husbands computer from his office. The office which our hedgehog's cage resides in. Ever since the robbery (which I can only assume was very loud as they ripped his computer out of the wall) he will barely let us hold him (popping, hissing like he did when he was a baby) and he is having diarrhea to the point we have to bathe him to get it off his skin. I'm really worried about him. Any advice? Do you think he'll forget and move on or is his personality going to be this way forever?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what happened. He's probably scared from what happened and its possible that he will readjust and get back to his normal self. I'd just keep working with him because it could be from the stress of what happened. Sorry again to hear what happened and I hope they are caught.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

That's a horrible thing to hear. Though it may take time, I think this is something that you can work through with your hedgie to bring him back to his old self. Think of it like rescuse. I myself have not homed a rescue but have read about some coming home extremely nervous and after some work, they've come around to the new home. 

My suggestion would be to stay calm and keep working with him. If you have a general routine, try to keep with it as much as possible, as it's familiar. If not, remember the things when he first came home to bring him out & socialize with you. I would avoid any noisy or sudden events, trying to keep the environment calm.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I really hope after some quiet blanket snuggle time this week, he'll be ok. He's still willing to crawl on us and sleep on our shirts and stuff, he's just really scared of us moving towards him to pick him up or anything.

His poop seems slightly more solid than yesterday so I'm not AS worried that he's going to die of diarrhea right now, but it's so upsetting to wake him up and see poop caked all over his little bottom. He's never had that kind of trouble. I'm going to try some of the things listed in the scoop on poop thread to solidify it.

Thank you for your condolences. I think this part makes me angrier than them taking the computer. Quinn was completely defenseless and they've scared him to this point. It makes me really sad.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

IMO, if he's still cuddling, then you're on the right track and just need to work with him. Lots of love & mealies heading his way, I'm sure.

Glad you're looking at the poop threads. It's important to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I would take the cuddling as a very good sign he'll calm down and return to his own ways. He's just stressed out from what has happened, was his cage touched at all, I mean I hate to put bad thoughts in the mind but I could see #*@&! like robbers scaring him or just being total #*$&%. Sorry to hear of this happening, I have no clue how I'd react to such a thing.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

That was my first thought as soon as the house was secured, "DID THEY MESS WITH MY HEDGIE I'LL KILL THEM!!!!" but no his cage seems fine. He's just very near the door they kicked in half and such so I'm sure the noise was quite loud. Yeah, the cuddling is reassuring, it's just frustrating that he was to the point where we could touch his nose without him hissing and now he's a puffing ball of stress rage. I understand though, I'm kind of a puffing ball of stress rage, too.... Maybe I need the human equivalent of some snuggles and mealies.... snuggles and a daiquiri perhaps?


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Well

This is what i did before to help my friend's pet

It's (kinda) like starting from scratch just like gaining a hedgies trust again
so you can

Put an old tshirt
Talk to him and stuff



But for now i think you should let him be...
But i dont know what to do about his diareah


I hope he gets better..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm SO sorry this happened to you guys! I can't imagine.
I think that you will be good therapy for each other. As you comfort him, he'll be comforting you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

One of my worst fears is someone breaking in and hurting my animals. I can only imagine how scared you and he must be. 

He will get back to where he was but it will probably take some time. Canned unseasoned, unspiced pumpkin will help with the diarrhea.

Poor baby.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to have a recurring nightmare of someone breaking into the bedroom window (the hedgehogs were under it at the time). Knocking cages over and stepping on hedgehogs. Just the thought of it terrified me. To actually have a break in happen... well... I hope time will heal your fears.

As Nancy said, use the pumpkin to combat the diarrhea, watch for symptoms of dehydration and get him back on his normal schedule. Try to calm yourself too. He will feed off of your own fears and concerns for him. You both could use lots of love and cuddles.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about the break in! It's terrible that someone broke and stole your property, but at least it looks like you hedgie will pull through just fine in the end. With love, cuddles, and treats I'm sure he will be your sweet little boy again.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Try to calm yourself too. He will feed off of your own fears and concerns for him. You both could use lots of love and cuddles.


I was just about to say this too.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

When my husband went to turn Quinn's lights on and pull his cage cover off this morning, he found him asleep on his wheel. Well, his front half was on his wheel and his back half was hanging off onto the fleece. He was NOT happy to be woken up so early to be moved... I hope that is just something adorable he was doing and not some other weird personality quirk of his now... Maybe he wheeled so hard he was too tired to go to bed...

Thank you all so much for the kind words and advice. I love this place. <3


----------

